# 2013 Forum Awards



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

WELCOME TO THE 2013 FORUM AWARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I can't even contain my excitement.)

The end of the year is a time for reflection on how our years have gone. Did we lose the weight we wanted to? Did we spend more time with our loved ones? Did we get double teamed by Stefan and Kirjava in a semantic argument about Triangular Francisco? If you're American, the Autumn leaves have fallen from the trees, and warm blankets of cold and unwelcoming snow are starting to cover the ground in a tender embrace. If you're not American, the weather is most likely doing something else. The snow (or whatever weather you are having in your part of the world) puts us in a reminiscent mood and reminds us of our mortality. Most importantly, however, it keeps us inside, where there is nothing better to do than read thread after thread about Petrus/Roux/CFOP/ZZ hybrid methods that are definitely just as good as if not better than the methods they are based on. However, today we focus on the high points, the cream of the crop, the creative, insightful, groundbreaking or outright interesting material that this forum is capable of putting forth when the front page isn't spammed with threads about Feliks's new world records. Today we look at the things that make us scratch our heads, laugh, or throw our keyboards on the ground and jump on them out of frustration. Today we learn how the other members of the forum perceive us, how we perceive each other, and how many people we will lose all respect for for nominating themselves for these awards. I believe that when used properly the forum is almost as good as pizza, I believe that when used properly pizza is almost as good as cubing, and I believe that when a bunch of people sit at their computers and talk about solving puzzles, something magical happens. On that note, following the tradition started in 2009, and begrudgingly continued in 2010, 2011 and 2012, I would like to invite you to the month long process of nominating people for...

The 2013 Forum Awards

*How it works:*
-Make posts to nominate people/posts/etc. for different categories. 
-Try to do lots of nominations in the same post so as not to spam the thread.
-If you nominate yourself, you'll end up looking stupid.
-There are categories suggested below, but you can make your own up too.
-Once it's 2014, a panel of boisterous wizards will choose the best/most popular nominations to win awards.

*Suggested categories:*
-Best/Worst/Funniest/Most Helpful/Lest Helpful Post/Thread/Member/Signature/Moderator of the year
-Most Improved Noob
-Most Worsened Noob
-Most deserving of a ban
-Most deserved ban
-Best Hair
-Biggest Fanboy
-Least Similar Online and IRL Personalities.
-Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member
-Best Troll
-Worst Troll
-Best Response to a Troll
-Most/Least Insane Member
-Best/Worst Arguing
-Best New Cubing Meme
-Worst New Cubing Meme
-Best First Post
-Smartest Member
-Biggest Postwhore
-Best/Worst New Method Suggestion
-Best Argument
-Worst Argument
-Best Post in This Thread
-Worst Post in This Thread
-Funniest Post in This Thread

And of course,

-Best Forum Awards Host

EDIT: New Categories!

Craziest Member
Best Couple (doesn't have to be a real relationship obviously)
Best Blindfold
Best Cubing Video
Best/Worst Fad
Most Helpful Postwhore
Least Necessary Bump
Best Bump
Best New Solving Activity (Two person factory solves for example)
Best/Worst WR
Best/Worst Controversy/Scandal
Best New WCA Event
Worst New WCA Event
Most Interesting WCA Stat
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Ban
Most Surprising/Least Surprising WR
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Thread
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Post
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Fad
Best/Worst Facial Hair
Most Ambiguous Gender
Best Reconstruction
Worst Attempt to be Funny

MORE NEW CATEGORIES:

-Most under-appreciated member/thread/method/WCA puzzle/etc.
-Most overrated member/thread/member/WCA puzzle/etc.
-Most helpful signature
-Biggest pedant
-Member with the least readable posts
-Best/worst new forum competition
-Best first post
-Best new member/megathread/moderator/admin
-Best teeth
-Most improved country
-Craziest attempt to organize a competition
-Craziest new method
-Best hybrid cubing activity

Submit all of your nominations before 2014. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

*RESULTS!!!!!!!!*

*Most Improved Noob: Username*

When Username came along, we all just assumed he was going to be one of those kids with a gimmicky username (I'm looking at you, TheNextFeliks), but despite his username, Username quickly became a proficient speedcuber. Having joined the forum in late 2012, he is already world class in many events but especially pyraminx.

*Most controversial ban: Ben1996123*

If there was ever a polarizing figure in the speedcubing world, it is probably Ben. Famous for his poor spelling, Womack ridicule and amazing 2x2 skills, Ben patrolled the forums from 2009 to 2013, searching for any opportunity to cause trouble. Some denounce him as a fool with a computer, while others hail him as an artist who achieved complete nirvana through intentional typos. Whether you love him or hate him, we can all agree that no one quite agrees on who or what Ben1996123 was.

*Biggest Controversy: Chris Olson's 1.71 2x2 Average*

It is rare that a video of a world record brings forth evidence that calls the record into question, but it is even more rare for there to be such a difficult situation to judge.


*Worst Troll: Martin Telesforo*

I don't want to give this guy more attention, but it's hard not to mention this as one of the more significant events of 2013. What probably started as a joke ended up turning into a huge scandal that resulted in a WCA ban and an entire competition being disqualified. It's really a shame when someone decides to trample on the fun of others.

*Worst post: 0Cube*

This post is at the same time too ridiculous to be taken seriously and too serious to be taken ridiculously. CubePhysics is either a really really bad troll, or a somewhat delusional non-troll. Either way, the 0Cube post will go down as one of the strangest ever.

*Best Host: Noahaha*

I can't say enough positive things about this guy. Whether he is hosting the Forum Awards or a game show, he always brings his A-game. He is also incredibly attractive and probably the best person ever.

*Biggest Fanboy: Antoine Faz Fan*

Enough Said.

*Biggest Post-Whore: rj*

If there's one thing rj likes, it's attention. Unfortunately he doesn't distinguish between positive and negative attention.

*Best Beard: TeddyKGB*

Ryan's beard is probably the best thing that ever happened to anyone. If I am feeling sad, I think about Ryan's beard. If I hurt myself, I can heal it with one of Ryan's beardhairs. If a baby bird is lost, it can sleep in Ryan's beard. Ryan's beard has a life of its own and is thousands of years old. Legend says that it was first grown by the hero Odysseus, and was passed to such historical figures as Plato, William Shakespeare and Abraham Lincoln before reaching its current bearer. 

BEHOLD ITS AWESOMENESS

*Runner up: Not Mike Kotch*

*Best Hair: Andrew Ricci*

Incredible, simply incredible.

*Best Mod/Admin: Brest*

Although he does not post a lot, Brest does a LOT behind the scenes. He was recently promoted to admin, and he is thankfully using his powers for good and not evil. When he does post, it is usually a fantastic reconstruction or something else very helpful. It's hard to imagine where exactly the forum or humanity would be without Brest.

*Best Avatar: Robert-Y*

Although currently serving a self-inflicted ban, Rob's avatar is amazing.

*Best/Worst New Cubing Meme: gj/bj*

Love it or hate it, gj (good job) and bj (bad job) are everywhere these days. While some have zealously taken up a life of gj, many just want the fad to end already.

*Worst Argument: 1.26 2x2 "UWR" Average*

There were a lot of valid reasons why the video might be fake.

What were they met with? Ad hominem.

Only read if you want to cringe.

*Best Arguing: Kirjava/Stefan*

These two are never afraid to argue their points, and they always do it well. Often people mistake their blunt presentation of argument as hostile, but I think that they are both very misunderstood. How could you not love such a shining example of eloquent argument as this gem.

*Most Insane Member: Roman*

Roman attempted the 9x9 Blindfolded NINETEEN TIMES. That is over 90 minutes per attempt, only to have his heart crushed by just a few pieces 18 consecutive times. On the 19th attempt, he finally got it. That level of persistence must take some amount of insanity.

*Best Stat: Nemesis*

Daniel Sheppard's Nemesis is a fun new stat that lots of people have started keeping track of.

*Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Anthony*

This might not be an example of someone who posts often, but the nicest thing that happened all year was when Anthony decided make an order of Team USA jackets for anyone who wanted one. 

*Runner up: Iggy* - Iggy is a very nice, supportive and helpful member who often goes unrecognized. He's great at BLD too!

*Best Member: Stefan*

Stefan is someone who is extremely dedicated to making great forum posts. He argues very well and often calculates interesting statistics to back up his arguments. He may not be the nicest, but he does contribute a lot to the forum.

*Best Post: Worlds 2013 Finals Reconstructions*

Not only did Brest reconstruct 80 solves, but he also provided awesome statistics for them all. It must have required hours of work, and definitely deserves all the recognition it can get.



Thanks for all the nominations guys, and see you next year.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2013)

Best troll would be Sammy(Strakerak) and or Ben1996123

Most deserved ban was Ben1996123.

Most insane member would be the one who made this thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45043-Announcing-0Cube

Best troll thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?41379-Dayan-5x5-Surprise-challenge

I nominate this thread for the best outstanding proposal thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45199-New-quot-E-Cubes-quot-as-posted-on-tp-forum

I nominate Noahaha for the best BLD solver and teacher.

I nominate the 4.41 3x3 WR joke that happened at Perry open in Mexico that was done by Martin Telesforo to be the worst joke of the year.

Best BLD would be Marcin(Maskow)'s MultiBLD WR's


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 7, 2013)

Haha I thought that the paragraph you wrote in this post was really funny xD


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Best troll would be Sammy and or Ben1995123
> 
> Most deserved ban was Ben1995123.
> 
> Most insane member would be the one who made this thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45043-Announcing-0Cube



Ben1995123?


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 7, 2013)

Best New Meme: gj
Least Deserved Ban: lolben
Best Forum Awards Host: Noah 
Biggest Fanboy: Antonie Faz Fan

will edit with more


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Ben1995123?



this guy the LOLben http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?4953-ben1996123


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 7, 2013)

Most deserved ban/Biggest Postwhore: hkpnkp
Best New Cubing Meme: gj/bj
least deserved ban: lolben
best troll: lolben and sammy


Best beard: TeddyKGB


----------



## Ollie (Dec 7, 2013)

-Best contributor to Speedsolving/in general - Noah Arthurs
-Most Improved Noob - Kim Jokinen
-Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member - Iggy or Billy
-Worst Troll - stakerak (Sammy) guy
-Best Arguing - Kirjava
-Best New Method Suggestion - TCLL (Chris Olson)
-Best Forum Awards Host - Andrew Ricci


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 7, 2013)

Best Troll/Best Post
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-s-Got-Talent&p=848962&viewfull=1#post848962


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 7, 2013)

Most deserving of a ban: rj

1 week wasn't enough. Perma pls.

Biggest postwhore: rj

Biggest fanboy: rj

"The Weilong is fast!
The Weilong is slow!
The Weilong is smooth!
The Weilong is crispy!
The Weilong is *insert any adjective here*!"
I feel like I'm listening to an infomercial every time I read one of his posts. There's no reasoning, just simply "GET THE WEILONG" being shoved down throats.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 7, 2013)

Most improved noob: Kim Jokinen 
Most deserved ban: Ben1996123
Best new meme: gj
Worst new method suggestion: snipe method http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ow-I-Get-A-PLL-Skip-Everytime!-(Snipe-Method) 
Biggest fanboy: RJ
best name pronunciations: Brandon Mikel
Best username change: Odder--> Carrot
Worst seminar: Pyraminx at worlds
Best new method: TCLL
Best photobombs: Ian Bourn

I'll probably end up adding more to this.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 7, 2013)

Biggest fanboy: kclejeune (with olson)
Best arguing: Stefan (one comment and its over)
Least deserving of ban: ben
Most deserved ban: hknkp (rowe comment)
Worst troll: fake MM&P (the multiple accounts made all were horrible)


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 7, 2013)

-Most deserving of a ban: rj
-Most deserved ban: rj
-Best Hair: 5BLD 
-Biggest Fanboy: rj (weilong omg)
-Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Stefan
-Best Troll: Ben1996123
-Best Arguing: Kirjava
-Biggest Postwhore: hkpnkp
-Best/Worst New Method Suggestion: TCLL Chris Olson (best), Snipe Method (worst)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> -Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Stefan



Don't get me wrong, I like Stefan, but I don't think he's well suited for this.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 7, 2013)

Most Improved Noob (c'moooonnn, Kimmy! Nominate, nominate!): Kim Joniken
Best Troll: The fake MMAP
Best New Meme: gj/bj (or maybe the Stefaning! It's so new and it amde my day!)
Worst new meme: dose
Funniest thing in this topic: Stefan
Best female cuber: SirWaffle
I wish I could nominate http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...and-pain-related-to-cubing-and-other-activies for the best post...
Noahaha, I currently hold the NR for Stefaning.

I would think it annoying if people decided that they could just add to the list of things to be nominated for.
Will edit for further nominations.


----------



## kcl (Dec 7, 2013)

Best fanboy is RJ by far.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 7, 2013)

Best troll:
[video=youtube_share;k7HFDiyhDtk]http://youtu.be/k7HFDiyhDtk[/video]
Worst troll: Strakerak
Fanboy: rj (Weilong much)
Least deserved ban: Ben1996123
Most deserved ban: rj or Strakerak or hkpnkp
Most deserving of a ban: rj or hkpnkp
Postwhore: rj or hkpnkp
Forum awards host: not Noah. He spelled least wrong :fp
Most annoying thing: the removal of :fp
Best arguer: Stefan or Kirjava
Nicest member: Brest
Best mod (admin now): Brest
Smartest member: Stefan for sure
Worst meme: gj
Most improved noob: Kim Jokinen
Silliest thread: 0cube (2 years? Really?)
Funniest fail: Brest deleting the Worlds thread
Best hair: Ryan DeLine (beard)
Best reviewer: Phil Yu

Thanks to Sir Waffle for the video.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2013)

most deserved ban: ben


----------



## rj (Dec 7, 2013)

-Worst Moderator of the year: Brest, who got made an admin right after he accidentally permabanned me
-Best former mod: Chris Hardwick
-Most Improved Noob: windhero 
-Most deserving of a ban: Kongshou
-Best Hair: I like mine, but Noah's rocks
-Biggest Fanboy: Me and Weilong
-Least Similar Online and IRL Personalities: Rickcube or me
-Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Kirjava
-Hike Mughey Award for Nastiest Member: Ninja storm
-Best Troll: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45043-Announcing-0Cube
-Most Insane Member: lolben
-Best Arguing: kclejeune
-Smartest Member: Kirjava
-Biggest Postwhore: hkpknp
-Stupidest member: KongShou
-Best member overall: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?5759-Ranzha-V-Emodrach

Most biased post ever: 



Ninja Storm said:


> Most deserving of a ban: rj
> 
> 1 week wasn't enough. Perma pls.
> 
> ...



kclejeune has more posts than me, and we've been on for the same time. I recommend other stuff too


----------



## JasonK (Dec 7, 2013)

Most improved: Kim "Username" Jokinen
Least deserved ban: ben1996123
Best meme: gj
Worst meme: gj
Best hair: Noah Ricci and Andrew Arthurs
Best new method: KirjavaLL (was this 2013?)
Worst new method: ECDU


----------



## SpicyOranges (Dec 7, 2013)

Most improved noob: kclejeune
Least improved noob: Isaac Paurus
Worst troll: rjdayan
Best awards host: Arthur Noahs
Best hair: Chris "wethair" "tophu" Olson


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 7, 2013)

rj said:


> -Worst Moderator of the year: Brest, who got made an admin right after he accidentally permabanned me
> -Most Improved Noob: windhero
> -Most deserving of a ban: strakerak
> -Best Hair: I like mine, but Noah's rocks
> ...



I think that the quality of his posts(which isn't the best, though) far outshines yours. A lot of your posts are telling newbies to get a random good cube(after people called you out for always suggesting the Weilong) and useless "cool story bro"(or similar) posts.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2013)

-Most helpful of the year: Brest
-Most Worsened Noob: Michael Womack
-Least deserved ban: ben1996123
-Biggest Fanboy: Antonie faz fan
-Best Troll: crazybadcuber (whatever his account's called)
-Worst New Cubing Meme: GJ
-Best New Method Suggestion: yau5

inb4 I don't get nominated for anything


----------



## Owen (Dec 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> -Least deserved ban: ben1996123



Why?


----------



## kcl (Dec 7, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I think that the quality of his posts(which isn't the best, though) far outshines yours. A lot of your posts are telling newbies to get a random good cube(after people called you out for always suggesting the Weilong) and useless "cool story bro"(or similar) posts.



Thank you. 

That being said, I do feel I post too much and I'm going to try and cut back a bit.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 7, 2013)

Best joke: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...s-who-is-back!&p=908057&viewfull=1#post908057

Best reason for editing a post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...single-WR-7-41&p=917884&viewfull=1#post917884

B(r)est former mod: Brest

Worst meme: GJ

Most controversial ban: ben1996123

Best avatar: Robert-Y (deadyau5)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

Owen said:


> Why?



I'm not qq, but as obnoxious as Ben was on his main account, he did NOT deserve a permaban. He made n puzzle software which a lot of people use as well. I would unban Ben and ban numerous people over him in a heartbeat.

Worst mod: statue


----------



## ottozing (Dec 7, 2013)

Biggest Fanboy: rj (Seriously, stfu about the Weilong)
Most controversial ban: ben1996123 (Personally I don't think he deserved it, but I think it should be considered the most controversial because there's a fair amount of people who thought he did deserve a ban)
Most Improved Noob: Username


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 7, 2013)

strakerak said:


> User banned the fastest : Dashie (fake ben)
> Fastest deleted thread : OMG STOP POSTING CONTROVERSIAL THINGS


Not even close. 



Tim Major said:


> I'm not qq, but as obnoxious as Ben was on his main account, he did NOT deserve a permaban. He made n puzzle software which a lot of people use as well. I would unban Ben and ban numerous people over him in a heartbeat.


You have to know the full extent of everything he's done. I can assure you that his ban was fully justified.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 7, 2013)

Brest for everything best and nicest. I don't care if that category is best female cuber; give him everything.

Biggest postwhore: rj

Most deserving of a ban: rj


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Best female cuber : SirWaffle or Sela. As far as I know they are active.
> Best Mommy Cuber: Sneaklyfox



Can you please try to put your nominations all in one post by using the edit button? You're spamming this thread right now.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 7, 2013)

Done. 

And also, Tim. Statue is no longer a mod ;P


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Done.
> 
> And also, Tim. Statue is no longer a mod ;P



Well I feel like a jerk now.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 7, 2013)

Worst argument has to be the one in the thread about the 1.21 uwr and some of the Iranian cubers. Saying how Chris is nothing and they will prove it. (Can't link easily because I'm on a iPod). 

Also the why are speedcubers on speedsolving so mean could fit somewhere. Maybe the worst thread.

Post of the year could be Brest's post of all the 3x3 solves at worlds reconstructions.

Best forum awards host is the next person to host it.


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

Biggest Fanboy: rj
Stupidest Member: rj
Worst Grammar: antonie faz fan
Biggest Postwhore: hkpnkp (although I post way too much myself)
Best New Method: TCLL
Worst Method Proposal: Snipe Method


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> -Best contributor to Speedsolving/in general - Noah Arthurs
> -Most Improved Noob - Kim Jokinen
> -Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member - Iggy or Billy
> -Worst Troll - stakerak (Sammy) guy
> ...



Best new method suggestion: RoFL, Stefan Pochman.

I think Chris made a big contribution with TCLL but if he deserves it then I think Stefan deserves it more. 

He generated move count stats for all 18(?) subsets as well as images AND algs. On top of that he put it all on his website and made a detailed thread on his ideas. 

Although Chris did generate a lot of algs, I believe, with some help of course, make a great thread and a video. Not to mention he learnt the recognition, Aufs and he executed them all sub1.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 7, 2013)

I nominate myself for looking stupid, everywhere, including here


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

Also I thought most improved noob was for someone who went from annoying/obnoxious etc to a useful forum member. Username/Kim has improved at cubing a lot, but I don't remember them being obnoxious on the forums.

Anyway, best cubing video: who wants to be a cubionaire?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2013)

Most Improved Noob: Kim Jokinen/Username
Best Hair: Noah Arthurs/Noahaha
Best New Cubing Meme: GJ
Best Username: Username
Best GJ: Tim Wong
Biggest Fanboy: Antonie Faz Fan
Best Blindfold: Ollie's
Most interesting WCA stat: Cubing Nemesis (by Dan Sheppard)
Best cubing video: Who Wants To Be a Cubionaire
Worst Spelling: Antonie Faz Fan
Best game show host: Noah Arthurs
Most helpful signature: Kirjava's
Best couple: rj and his Weilong
Best WR: Maskow's 41/41
Best forum awards host: Andrew Ricci
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Brest


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 7, 2013)

Best Forum Awards Host - Andrew Ricci
Most Worsened Noob - rj
Best Hair - Joey Gouly
Worst Troll - strakerak
Biggest Fan - Antonie Faz Fan


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2013)

Spoiler



Most deserving of a ban: rj
Most deserved ban: rj
Least deserved ban: ben
Biggest Fanboy: rj
Biggest Postwhore: hkpnkp/ScottTheCuber/rj (all have completely filled the home page, some more than once, without a single useful post)
Worst New Method Suggestion: ZZ statue of kitten (not a bad method, but not new at all and very similar to an already existing method, but just with longer algs and more algs)
Best New Method Suggestion: ZZ-porky v2
Worst post in this thread: this one (EDIT: actually, after reading it in more detail, maybe worst post this year)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Stefan, but I don't think he's well suited for this.



I suspect that that nomination was about as serious as my avatar and Noah's video it's based on.



scottishcuber said:


> He generated move count stats for all 18(?) subsets as well as images AND algs.



On the other hand, that was all just some programming, and those algs were just random move-count-optimal ones. I didn't learn any of them, and I didn't even check them for execution-friendliness. Chris and Rob probably put more effort into TCLL and produced something actually worth learning and using.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 7, 2013)

Best mod: StachuK1992
Most deserved ban: lolben
Funniest Post in This Thread: First one
Best Forum Awards Host: Sa967St from a few years back.


----------



## stoic (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Also I thought most improved noob was for someone who went from annoying/obnoxious etc to a useful forum member. Username/Kim has improved at cubing a lot, but I don't remember them being obnoxious on the forums.


There was definitely a phase when most of his posts were like "omg why don't you use the OAQT" but I would agree with him being most improved in both respects. 
Best /worst troll: Ben/Applemobile
Best arguing: Kir
Worst arguing: strakerak
Most helpful: Brest 
Most pedantic: Stefan
Most pushing for Skewb to be official: Ranzha
Best new method: new ZZ-Porky
Best new WCA profile: Scottishcuber for WR at first comp

That's all I can think of for now


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Best forum awards host is the next person to host it.



Has to be from 2013, sorry 



Stefan said:


> I suspect that that nomination was about as serious as my avatar and Noah's video it's based on.



So... completely serious?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 7, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Best reason for editing a post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...single-WR-7-41&p=917884&viewfull=1#post917884
> 
> B(r)est former mod: Brest
> 
> ...



That is the funniest edit. And agreed about Ben.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 7, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> So... completely serious?



Man, you honestly make me doubt a tiny bit now. I hope we don't have a misunderstanding about this


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Man, you honestly make me doubt a tiny bit now. I hope we don't have a misunderstanding about this



I was joking of course. You're pretty nice though, especially IRL.


----------



## rj (Dec 7, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> -If you nominate yourself, you'll end up looking stupid.



I just saw this. I did. It worked.


----------



## SnipeCube (Dec 7, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> -Most deserving of a ban: rj
> -Most deserved ban: rj
> -Best Hair: 5BLD
> -Biggest Fanboy: rj (weilong omg)
> ...



Yay! I was nominated!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 8, 2013)

Most Improved Noob: Kim Jokinen
Worst Troll: Telesforo
Best Troll: Ben
Best New Method Suggestion: TCLL
Most Insane Member: slinky773 (SDMU Fridrich Training Outline Post)
Best Meme: *insert username*1996123
Worst Meme: gj (gj meme is bj)
Most deserving of a ban: rj
Most deserved ban: all the troll accounts
Best Arguing: Is there ever good arguing here?
Worst Arguing: 1.26 Average of 5 Thread
Biggest Fanboy: Antoine faz fan
Best Awards Host: The one who hosted it this year, forgot the name, was it Andrew Ricci?
Best First Post: Ronald the Cat


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2013)

rj said:


> SnipeCube said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! I was nominated!
> ...



No such thing as bad publicity!


----------



## Mikel (Dec 8, 2013)

-Most helpful member: Cubizh (for all his cool stats he makes in the Odd WCA stats thread. He also makes videos on how he creates the stats in excel. Very helpful!)
-Best thread: Odd WCA stats / stats request thread
-Most Improved Noob: Username
-Most Worsened Noob: strakerak
-Most deserving of a ban: strakerak
-Most deserved ban: strakerak
-Best Hair: Noahaha
-Biggest Fanboy: TheNextFeliks
-Least Similar Online and IRL Personalities: Sebastien
-Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Brest
-Worst Troll: God, Harry Potter, Notcuber952
-Best New Cubing Meme: MILEY SOLVES
-Smartest Member: Tim Reynolds
-Biggest Postwhore: kclejune

-Best Forum Awards Host: Sa967St

EDIT: New Categories!

Craziest Member: strakerak 
Best Blindfold: Ollie's
Best Cubing Video: 
Best Fad: Team USA Jackets
Worst Scandal: Martin's 4.41
Most Interesting WCA Stat: FMC PB Streak
Best Beard: teddykgb


----------



## rj (Dec 8, 2013)

Torch said:


> No such thing as bad publicity!



 Thanks.


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Best cubing meme: MILEY SOLVES



+1


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Dec 8, 2013)

best meme: miley solves
worst meme: GJ/BJ


----------



## elrog (Dec 8, 2013)

Worst grammar: Ben
Biggest fanboy: TheNextFelix (the name says it all)
Best new method proposal: RoFL
Most helpful: cmowla or Brest
Smartest member: It's hard to say, but here are a few: CuBerBruce, Lucas Garron, qqwref, and cmowla
Best post in thread: the first post
Nicest member: a small kitten and a cool guy
Best cubing shop: The Cubilce
Best signature: porkynator - "Live slow, die whenever."
Makes the best arguments: Noahaha
Best/funniest troll thread: Dayan 5x5 [Surprise challenge]
Best username: SpicyOranges
Best avatar picture: Yuxuibbs


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 8, 2013)

elrog said:


> Best/funniest troll thread: Dayan 5x5 [Surprise challenge]



LOL I made that thread as an April fools day joke.


----------



## Owen (Dec 8, 2013)

Nominating Michael Womack for most improved noob.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 8, 2013)

Owen said:


> Nominating Michael Womack for most improved noob.



+1


----------



## rj (Dec 8, 2013)

elrog said:


> Biggest fanboy: TheNextFelix (the name says it all)



+1. I might change my vote.


----------



## kcl (Dec 9, 2013)

rj said:


> +1. I might change my vote.



Nah bro. I have a conspiracy theory that you work for Moyu and are hired to act like this advertising their stuff. You're definitely in the lead.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 9, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Nah bro. I have a conspiracy theory that you work for Moyu and are hired to act like this advertising their stuff. You're definitely in the lead.



Nomination for best post in this thread. Please don't delete.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 9, 2013)

-Most Improved Noob: Username
-Most Worsened Noob: Michael Womack
-Most deserving of a ban: Ben
-Most deserved ban: Ben
-Best Hair: Sarah Strong
-Biggest Fanboy: RJ
-Best Troll: 
-Worst Troll: Sammy
-Worst Arguing: The 1.26 2x2 UWR thread
- Worst New Cubing Meme: GJ/BJ
- Biggest Postwhore: hkpknp (or whatever his name is)
-Worst New Method Suggestion: Snipe method
- Best beard: Ryan Deline
- Best forum awards: Andrew Ricci


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Best hair: Ryan DeLine (beard)





Rubiks560 said:


> - Best beard: Ryan DeLine



:tu


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Best hair: Ryan DeLine (beard)





Rubiks560 said:


> - Best beard: Ryan Deline



Do I at least come in 2nd?  



Spoiler



~3 months of growth


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 9, 2013)

weight lolben got benned?

What for?

oh and I nominate rj for everything fanboi. XD. jk. Well not really but yeah


----------



## KongShou (Dec 9, 2013)

finally a sensible person

just realized i haven't done any

Least deserved ban: Ben
Most undeserved ban: Ben
Least deserving of a ban: Ben
Most undeserving of a ban: Ben
Most deserving of an unban: Ben
The guy that least deserved a ban: Ben
The guy that should not have been banned: Ben
Most controversial ban: Ben


----------



## cubizh (Dec 9, 2013)

Best Forum Welcomer: sneaklyfox


----------



## Roman (Dec 9, 2013)

Can I vote for myself as most improved noob?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 9, 2013)

Roman said:


> Can I vote for myself as most improved noob?




It will make you look stupid. Which you aren't.


----------



## Roman (Dec 9, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Which you aren't.



Why do you think so? Maybe I'm a dumb who always try to sound smart


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 9, 2013)

Most persistent member - Roman
Most mistaken for Andrew Ricci - Noah
Quality posts/post count - Rowan


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 9, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Do I at least come in 2nd?



Assuming you still think I should shave?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 10, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Assuming you still think I should shave?



Everyone thinks you should shave, it's embarrassing...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> finally a sensible person
> 
> just realized i haven't done any
> 
> ...



+1000000


----------



## Renslay (Dec 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> finally a sensible person
> 
> just realized i haven't done any
> 
> ...



Most BanBan: Ben
Least BenBen: Ban


----------



## rj (Dec 11, 2013)

Bump. I want to nominate Stefan for most hilarious member.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 15, 2013)

Let's get some more nominations in here! And not just one or two at a time. Post as many as you can think of!


----------



## Riley (Dec 15, 2013)

Most helpful: Cubizh
Best cubing meme: gj
Most improved noob: Tim Wong
Least Similar Online and IRL Personalities: Noah Arthurs


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 15, 2013)

Most improved noob: username
Most improved not noob: KCIII
Least similar online/IRL: Noah
Least deserving ban: Ben
Most deserving of a ban: rj
Best cubing meme: gjbj
Worst cube that is still good: weisu


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Let's get some more nominations in here! And not just one or two at a time. Post as many as you can think of!



Unfortunately, I can only think of one more:

Most tactful bump: Noah


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 15, 2013)

Here are some new categories (also added to OP):

Craziest Member
Best Couple (doesn't have to be a real relationship obviously)
Best Blindfold
Best Cubing Video
Best/Worst Fad
Most Helpful Postwhore
Least Necessary Bump
Best Bump
Best New Solving Activity (Two person factory solves for example)
Best/Worst WR
Best/Worst Controversy/Scandal
Best New WCA Event
Worst New WCA Event
Most Interesting WCA Stat
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Ban
Most Surprising/Least Surprising WR
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Thread
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Post
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Fad
Best/Worst Facial Hair
Most Ambiguous Gender
Best Reconstruction
Worst Attempt to be Funny


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2013)

best bldfld: Ronxu's Nyan Cat Blindfold (unless I can vote for my dolan Blindfold(which was also designed by him))


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 15, 2013)

Best cubing video: Feliks 6.89 average of 12
Best blindfold: Maskow
Craziest member: Roman
Best WR: 6.54 3x3 average
Worst WR: 4.41
Worst attempt to be funny: Martin Telesforo
Worst fad: Miley solves


----------



## tx789 (Dec 15, 2013)

The most unexpected wr has to be square 1 single.


----------



## angham (Dec 15, 2013)

Most interesting stat: cubing nemesis


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

Craziest Member- me?
Best Couple (doesn't have to be a real relationship obviously)- Tofu Olson+Fangshi v2= <3
Best Blindfold- Walker's pink one at UIUC
Best Cubing Video- Not published, but Chris's video of me sucking at 5x5
Best/Worst Fad-Miley
Most Helpful Postwhore- Icy moron?
Least Necessary Bump-
Best Bump
Best New Solving Activity (Two person factory solves for example)
Best/Worst WR- best=6.54 worst= 1.71 nub
Best/Worst Controversy/Scandal-
Best New WCA Event- Skewb
Worst New WCA Event- Skewb
Most Interesting WCA Stat- SpicyOranges got 17th 3 times in a row
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Ban- Ben
Most Surprising/Least Surprising WR- Most= sq1 single, least= 6.54
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Thread
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Post
Most Surprising/Least Surprising Fad
Best/Worst Facial Hair- Ryan Deline
Most Ambiguous Gender
Best Reconstruction(s)- Brest 
Worst Attempt to be Funny


----------



## emolover (Dec 15, 2013)

Damn... I don't even know who to vote for anymore. 

Guess I wont be in the forum awards this year...


----------



## stoic (Dec 15, 2013)

emolover said:


> Damn... I don't even know who to vote for anymore.
> 
> Guess I wont be in the forum awards this year...



Most in need of a hug: emolover


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> See above



6.54 least surprising? That would be my vote for MOST surprising (or the 23 BLD but I don't think others would agree)

Calling the sq1 WR surprising is like calling the 2x2 single surprising.


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 6.54 least surprising? That would be my vote for MOST surprising (or the 23 BLD but I don't think others would agree)
> 
> Calling the sq1 WR surprising is like calling the 2x2 single surprising.



It's faz. Everyone was all "Wat!" When they saw it, but we all knew it would happen eventually. Sq1 single, being beaten by a 30s solver? Surprising to me.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> It's faz. Everyone was all "Wat!" When they saw it, but we all knew it would happen eventually. Sq1 single, being beaten by a 30s solver? *Surprising to me.*



Ok, we knew he was probably going to break it, but did you really expect it to be by .95? That's a HUGE leap! (This part was edited cuz I was being stupid)

Maybe because you don't do Square-1 seriously? (I don't either, but) From what I hear, single times are extremely variable, so it's not _that_ surprising.


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

uvafan said:


> So why is it surprising...?
> 
> Maybe because you don't do Square-1 seriously? (I don't either, but) From what I hear, single times are extremely variable, so it's not _that_ surprising.



Nono I was saying the 6.54 was NOT surprising. Amazing, yes. Surprising, no. And now that I think about it, I guess you're right. But still, random state scrambles make lol solves rare..


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 15, 2013)

Best couple: Stefan and Noah.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 15, 2013)

Funniest thread: 1.26 avg of 5


----------



## Owen (Dec 15, 2013)

Best controversy has to be Telesforo.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Nono I was saying the 6.54 was NOT surprising. Amazing, yes. Surprising, no. And now that I think about it, I guess you're right. But still, random state scrambles make lol solves rare..



Even Feliks was surprised. He averages low 7 at home. 

Random state scrambles make lol states rare? I don't understand why you would think that.


----------



## kcl (Dec 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Even Feliks was surprised. He averages low 7 at home.
> 
> Random state scrambles make lol states rare? I don't understand why you would think that.



Yes I know, but from what I've seen, sub 7 averages of 5 and even 12 are not uncommon for him. As for random state scramble stuff, I was reading somewhere in here and people said they get much slower times on random state scrambles.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 16, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yes I know, but from what I've seen, sub 7 averages of 5 and even 12 are not uncommon for him.



There's a huge difference between barely sub7 and 6.54.


----------



## kcl (Dec 16, 2013)

uvafan said:


> There's a huge difference between barely sub7 and 6.54.



I never said there wasn't. I'm not trying to argue with you guys. What I'm trying to say is that I knew he was capable of sub 7, and it happened. Because of that, I was not surprised. Clear now?


----------



## elrog (Dec 16, 2013)

This is the best cubing video I've seen so far:
4x4 Prank & How to


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 16, 2013)

elrog said:


> This is the best cubing video I've seen so far:
> 4x4 Prank & How to


Not in 2013 though...


----------



## Akiro (Dec 16, 2013)

Best Forum Awards host : Noah Ricci

Most deserving of a WR : Antoine Cantin


----------



## elrog (Dec 16, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> Not in 2013 though...



But its 2013 isn't it? and the video is right there... I am still voting for it..


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 16, 2013)

elrog said:


> But its 2013 isn't it? and the video is right there... I am still voting for it..


I'm pretty sure the 2013 implies that it happened in 2013. This video was uploaded on 2010, so...


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2013)

elrog said:


> But its 2013 isn't it? and the video is right there... I am still voting for it..



Everything has to be from 2013.


----------



## EMI (Dec 16, 2013)

Worst thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-List-(After-Worlds-2013)&p=932187#post932187


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2013)

Worst thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...rld-Records-List-(After-Worlds-2013)&p=932192


----------



## applemobile (Dec 16, 2013)

Best Thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...rld-Records-List-(After-Worlds-2013)&p=932192


----------



## rj (Dec 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Here are some new categories (also added to OP):


Here: 


Craziest Member
Best Couple: Noah and Andrew
Best Blindfold: Noah's
Worst Fad: Alot
Most Helpful Postwhore: me
Best Bump: the one that I'm replying to
Best/Worst WR: 5.55, cause Feliks should have 'em all 
Best/Worst Controversy/Scandal: Moyu
Best New WCA Event: Skewb
Most Surprising Ban: mine surprised me
Least Surprising Ban: Bens
Least Surprising WR: 3x3 average
Most Ambiguous Gender: 4chan
B(r)est Reconstruction: brest's one of that 1 second robot solve.
Worst Attempt to be Funny: *shrug*


----------



## hkpnkp (Dec 16, 2013)

Best New Cubing Meme - windhero :tu


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 16, 2013)

rj said:


> Here:
> Most Helpful Postwhore: me



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



rj said:


> Most Surprising Ban: mine surprised me



Yeah, I was surprised it wasn't a perma.


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2013)

Does Brest's reconstruction of Maskow's 32/32 count as one reconstruction?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2013)

TDM said:


> Does Brest's reconstruction of Maskow's 32/32 count as one reconstruction?



Definitely.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> -Most helpful of the year: Brest
> -Most Worsened Noob: Michael Womack
> -Least deserved ban: ben1996123
> -Biggest Fanboy: Antonie faz fan
> ...



Thatse me


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Thatse me



I vote this for the worst post in this thread


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 16, 2013)

Best New Solving Activity: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faCL0tVOtvM
Best New WCA Event: Lunch
Best Facial Hair: Ryan DeLine


----------



## kcl (Dec 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> -Most helpful of the year: Brest
> -Most Worsened Noob: Michael Womack
> -Least deserved ban: ben1996123
> -Biggest Fanboy: Antonie faz fan
> ...



Wait a minute CBC has an account here?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wait a minute CBC has an account here?



I think a non-CBC person made a CBC account and got banned really quickly.


----------



## kcl (Dec 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I think a non-CBC person made a CBC account and got banned really quickly.



*smacks forehead* I see now.. In that case I would say that or the fake MMAP was worst troll


----------



## Owen (Dec 16, 2013)

rj said:


> Worst Fad: Alot
> Most Ambiguous Gender: 4chan



Is it 2010 in here or something?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 18, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Best New Solving Activity: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faCL0tVOtvM
> Best New WCA Event: Lunch
> Best Facial Hair: Ryan DeLine



^ Best post in this thread


----------



## applemobile (Dec 18, 2013)

Best Post: (Womak)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-(Funs-Puzzle)&p=931634&viewfull=1#post931634


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 18, 2013)

Username said:


> I vote this for the worst post in this thread



DAMMIT stop doing so negatieve against me !!!!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 18, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Best Post: (Womak)
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-(Funs-Puzzle)&p=931634&viewfull=1#post931634



+1 on that.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> stuff


Noah, I know you're hosting this thread and all, but nobody's nominated you for most helpful member so far. It would appear that nobody noticed:

Your How to BLD series,
Your BLD FAQ,
Threads like this, and Cubionaire, etc..
And not to mention a small thing called Cubing World...

Thanks for your generous contributions in the last 12 months. I've enjoyed them even if nobody else has - keep up the good work, I don't know how you find the hours in the day!!!

edit: forgot to mention that you also found the time for various NARs, etc..!


----------



## rj (Dec 18, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAYeah, I was surprised it wasn't a perma.


Evilest ninja: this guy


----------



## kcl (Dec 18, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Noah, I know you're hosting this thread and all, but nobody's nominated you for most helpful member so far. It would appear that nobody noticed:
> 
> Your How to BLD series,
> Your BLD FAQ,
> ...



+1, Noah for most helpful member!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 19, 2013)

rj said:


> Evilest ninja: this guy



Biggest baby: Rj
Most posts in this threads with few nominations: rj



kclejeune said:


> +1, Noah for most helpful member!



+1. Or at least most helpful in BLD. Overall I might argue Brest.


----------



## kcl (Dec 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Biggest baby: Rj
> Most posts in this threads with few nominations: rj
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh you might be right there. Both contribute loads of knowledge to the forum. I'm not sure now haha


----------



## 1LastSolve (Dec 22, 2013)

*Pls dun nominate me for most deserving of a ban 
Would be the biggest FML ever.*


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> *Pls dun nominate me for most deserving of a ban
> Would be the biggest FML ever.*



I don't remember you ever getting banned this year.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2013)

Most Ambiguous Gender: SirWaffle


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't remember you ever getting banned this year.



Key word: deserving


----------



## KongShou (Dec 22, 2013)

Worst post in this thread: the last post.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 22, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Worst post in this thread: the last post.



+1. No seriously...


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> +1. No seriously...



+1. No seriously...


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 22, 2013)

Wat.

Thread most similar to 2013 Forum Awards: HERE


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 24, 2013)

Vapourware award 2013: CubePhysics


----------



## applemobile (Dec 24, 2013)

Kirjavas most overused word: Vapourware.


----------



## KongShou (Dec 24, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Kirjavas most overused word: Vapourware.



Applemobile's most overused punctuation: .


----------



## cubingboss (Dec 24, 2013)

Best new cubing meme: I can do it faster on ...


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 24, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Vapourware award 2013: CubePhysics



Shouldn't that be vapourware award 2014?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 26, 2013)

Less than a week left to make nominations! Please make lots of them and stuff!

One more batch of categories for you to ruminate over:

-Most under-appreciated member/thread/method/WCA puzzle/etc.
-Most overrated member/thread/member/WCA puzzle/etc.
-Most helpful signature
-Biggest pedant
-Member with the least readable posts
-Best/worst new forum competition
-Best first post
-Best new member/megathread/moderator/admin
-Best teeth
-Most improved country
-Craziest attempt to organize a competition
-Craziest new method
-Best hybrid cubing activity


Big hug going out to anyone who gives an answer to every category in the OP!


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 26, 2013)

Most overrated member- Noahaha
YW


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Less than a week left to make nominations! Please make lots of them and stuff!
> 
> One more batch of categories for you to ruminate over:
> 
> ...



-Most under-appreciated member: pipkiksass. 
-Most overrated member: stefan
-Most helpful signature: XTowncuber
-Biggest pedant: sm
-Member with the least readable posts: ben
-Best new forum competition: Yes
-Best first post: therubiksjesus
-Best moderator: krnballerz
-Best teeth: Noah's
-Most improved country: The Netherlands
-Craziest attempt to organize a competition: that one that was announced as official before they had a venue
-Craziest new method: sm's "variant"
-Best hybrid cubing activity: Miley solves


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Less than a week left to make nominations! Please make lots of them and stuff!
> 
> One more batch of categories for you to ruminate over:
> 
> ...



Most under-appreciated WCA event: *3x3x3 With Feet*
Most overrated method: *TCLL* (yes, it's VERY helpful, and I will learn it, but some people thought it was a better invention than the whole world)
Most helpful signature: *Noah *
Biggest pedant: *Stefan*
Member with the least readable posts: *ben1996123*
Best megathread: *Guide to Method*
Best teeth: *SirWaffle*
Craziest attempt to organize competition: *strakerak*


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Craziest attempt to organize competition: *strakerak*



"hey guys can i hold nats in my backyard pls"


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 28, 2013)

Most overrated WCA puzzle: 3x3
Most underrated WCA puzzle: 3x3


Chu on that.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> "hey guys can i hold nats in my backyard pls"



Hahahaha. I remember that. 

"Can I hold nats in my schoolroom pls" (room is like 10x15)






Decided to compile all of the posts.


Worst Moderator of the year - stachu
-Most Improved Noob - Kim Jokinen
-Most Worsened Noob - Womack
-Most deserving of a ban - rj
-Most deserved ban - rj
-Best Hair - stefan
-Biggest Fanboy - rj
-Least Similar Online and IRL Personalities. - rj
-Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member - stefan
-Best Troll - ben1996123
-Worst Troll - womack
Least Insane Member - Stefan
-Best/Worst Arguing - Stefan
-Best New Cubing Meme - Miley Solves
-Worst New Cubing Meme - GJ
-Best First Post - Hi I average 11 seconds and I have been cubing for 9 months
-Smartest Member - Stefan
-Biggest Postwhore - Rj
-Best New Method Suggestion - pika****
-Best Argument - Stefan's. All of them.
-Worst Argument - womacks. all of them.
-Best Post in This Thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...3-Forum-Awards&p=929156&viewfull=1#post929156
-Worst Post in This Thread - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...3-Forum-Awards&p=929194&viewfull=1#post929194
-Funniest Post in This Thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...3-Forum-Awards&p=929175&viewfull=1#post929175 LOLEDIT
-Best Forum Awards Host - Noahaha

Craziest Member -0cube
Best Blindfold - Noah's
Best Cubing Video - tehcubedude's daft punk vid.
Worst Fad xxLong
Least Helpful Postwhore - rj
Least Necessary Bump - "hi i'm a cu
Best Bump - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-s-Got-Talent&p=848962&viewfull=1#post848962
Best New Solving Activity (Two person factory solves for example) - Miley Solves
Best WR Sub 7 feliks
Best Controversy - telesforo
Best New WCA Event - Skewb
Worst New WCA Event - Skewb (Just for you Andrew.)
Most Interesting WCA Stat - Lowest "score"
Least Surprising Ban - RJ
Most Surprising WR - Square 1 WR
Least Surprising Thread - troll's intros
Most Surprising Post http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-s-Got-Talent&p=848962&viewfull=1#post848962
Least Surprising Fad I can't go because I live in ... but you should have .. roudns of ... just a suggestion.
Best Facial Hair Ryan Deline.
Most Ambiguous Gender - SirWaffle
Best Reconstruction - Convinsa's 5x5 solve.
Worst Attempt to be Funny - rj

-Most under-appreciated WCA puzzle - 3x3 with feet
-Most overrated thread - STOP POSTING CONTROVERSIAL THINGS
-Most helpful signature - Overall, I think Skewb.
-Member with the least readable posts - ben1996123
-Best new forum competition - miley solves
-Best first post - RubiksJesus
-Best teeth - Noah
-Most improved country - Nethelands
-Craziest attempt to organize a competition - Looking at him
-Craziest new method - Ambrose
-Best hybrid cubing activity - Miley Solves


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> -Most helpful of the year: Brest
> -Most Worsened Noob: Michael Womack
> -Least deserved ban: ben1996123
> -Biggest Fanboy: Antonie faz fan
> ...



Got you

Most sneaky inb4: qqwref


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2013)

strakerak said:


> -Best Hair - stefan



I don't understand.

I assume this is a mistake, like your "best bump" nomination (I don't see how that was a bump)?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 28, 2013)

Most deserved ban: Strakerak

Edit: no. I have to go with rj


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

Best YouTube name: rj


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Most deserved ban: Strakerak
> 
> Edit: no. I have to go with rj



Did they both get banned? I only saw Strakerak


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 28, 2013)

Quick announcement: I think we've all heard enough about rj and Strakerak, so please don't mention them anymore. It would be refreshing to see if anyone can think of any of the other things that happened in 2013, perhaps in such a way that we can look back on the year fondly.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 29, 2013)

Noah for all time nicest and most helpful member.
Chair stacking for best new event/style
Womack for best member/most improved newb
Hoya for best new method


----------



## Owen (Dec 29, 2013)

There should be a "best new member" category, the best member who registered in 2013.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 29, 2013)

I would be a candidate! though I'm definitely not getting it.
Sorry Noah..:/ I'll be more respectful


----------



## rj (Dec 29, 2013)

best new member: Dapianokid


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 29, 2013)

Owen said:


> There should be a "best new member" category, the best member who registered in 2013.



Best new member has been up there, but you can make up your own categories regardless


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Most engaged/helpful/bldhelpful member: Noah!


----------



## Renslay (Dec 29, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Hoya for best new method



Hoya is new? I thought it was invented years ago.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2013)

Most discussed member - Marcel from Holland (I don't read the thread, I just see that it's huge)


----------



## TMOY (Dec 29, 2013)

The thread about Marcel looks more like a blog than like an introduction thread. (At least according to what people say about it, I don't read it either.)


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 29, 2013)

lol I'm like subscribed to it. I get email updates.
We don't discuss Marcel so much as just, yeah, blog. And chat about pb's and cubes and stuff.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 30, 2013)

Last chance for nominations! Make nominations! I'm still offering a hug to anyone who fills out every category!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 30, 2013)

Haven't been as active as past years but I'll give some of these a shot. 

-Best/Worst/Funniest/Most Helpful/Lest Helpful Post/Thread/Member/Signature/Moderator of the year - Best mod Brest and Funniest Andy Smith/Odder
-Most Improved Noob - Tim Wong 
-Most Worsened Noob - Michael Womack 
-Most deserving of a ban - crazybadcuber 
-Most deserved ban - rj 
-Best Hair - Michal Pleskowicz 
-Biggest Fanboy - Antoine Faz Fan 
-Least Similar Online and IRL Personalities - James Donahue and Stefan Pochmann 
-Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member - Brest and Chris Hardwick 
-Best Troll - idk 
-Worst Troll - idk 
-Best Response to a Troll - idk 
-Most insane member - Aaron Abramowitz (not in a bad way ) 
-Least Insane CUBER - Yumu Tabuchi 
-Best Arguing - Stefan Pochmann 
-Worst Arguing - Michael Womack 
-Best New Cubing Meme - idk 
-Worst New Cubing Meme - gj 
-Best First Post - idk 
-Smartest Member - Stefan Pochmann 
-Biggest Postwhore - idk 
-Best New Method Suggestion - RLS 
-Worst New Method Suggestion - idk 
-Best Argument - idk 
-Worst/Funniest Argument - 1.26 2x2 UWR thread 
-Best Post in This Thread - 1st post 
-Worst Post in This Thread - 3rd post 
-Funniest Post in This Thread - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45239-2013-Forum-Awards&p=930142#post930142 That was a good one 
-Best Forum Awards Host - u wot m8 
-Craziest Member - Charles Saroff (Can't find his yt atm but he makes Rami look like Tabuchi) 
-Best Couple (doesn't have to be a real relationship obviously) - Bob Burton and Kian Barry or Eric Limeback and Anthony Brooks
-Best Blindfold - Maskow 
-Best Cubing Video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFFfjzD-MLI 
-Best Fad - idk 
-Worst Fad - gj 
-Most Helpful Postwhore - idk 
-Least Necessary Bump - idk 
-Best Bump - idk 
-Best New Solving Activity - idk 
-Best WR - 6.54 3x3 avg 
-Worst WR - 7.41 sq1 single 
-Best Controversy/Scandal - idk 
-Worst Controversy/Scandal - 4.41 
-Best New WCA Event - Skewb 
-Worst New WCA Event - wat 
-Most Interesting WCA Stat - Nemesis 
-Most Surprising Surprising Ban - Ben 
-Least Surprising Ban - idk 
-Most Surprising WR - 6.54 3x3 avg b/c of how fast it is 
-Least Surprising WR - 6.54 3x3 avg b/c he's been close to beating the old WR for a while now 
-Most Surprising Thread - Official Skewb 
-Least Surprising Thread - This one 
-Most Surprising Post - idk 
-Least Surprising Post - idk 
-Most Surprising Fad - idk 
-Least Surprising Fad - idk 
-Best Facial Hair - Mike Kotch (bring it Deline) 


Spoiler



~3 months of growth







-Worst Facial Hair - Ryan Reese 
-Most Ambiguous Gender - Memyselfandpi 
-Best Reconstruction - Brest for total reconstruction volume 
-Best Attempt to be funny - Oskar's 8 inch bolt 
-Worst Attempt to be Funny - idk 
-Most under-appreciated member/thread/method/WCA puzzle/etc. - meh 
-Most overrated member/thread/member/WCA puzzle/etc. - meh 
-Most helpful signature - idk 
-Biggest pedant - Nathan Dwyer 
-Member with the least readable posts - Michael Womack 
-Best new forum competition - Fantasy Cubing ftw 
-Worst new forum competition - idk 
-Best first post - idk 
-Best new member/megathread/moderator/admin - idk 
-Best teeth - lolidk 
-Most improved country - Nigeria 
-Craziest attempt to organize a competition - idk 
-Craziest new method - idk 
-Best hybrid cubing activity - Ravi for consistently taking juggling/cubing to the next level
-Best sumo wrestling match - Eric Limeback and Feliks Zemdegs 
-Most peppy cuber - Andrea Javier 
-Best rant videos - Bobby d'Angelo 
-Most likely to be someone's man crush - Eric Limeback 
-Most attractive sister - Tanzer Balimtas 
-Best competition after party - Anthony Brooks 
-Best accidental fall/injury - Kevin Hays 
-Best competition - Worlds 
-Most likely to wear the same thing for every competition - Dan Selzer 
-Best bowler - Rowe Hessler 
-Most improved at lifting weights - Ryan Reese 
-Best cubing performance - Eric Limeback's 24 hour marathon 
-Best commentating - Sarah Strong during this ^ 
-Cutest cuber (no homo) - Sinpei Araki 
-Best dancer - Thompson Clarke 
-Best arguing with a cop - James Lachance
-Best rage - Michael Halczuk at World's smashing his cube
-Biggest voice change - Bill Wang
-Coolest cubing clothes - Team USA jackets
-Shortest cuber - Andrea Javier
-Tallest cuber - Jameson O'Connor
-Fastest water drinker - Zane Carney
-Coolest cuber's dad - Kevin Costello III
-Biggest female comeback - Sesi Cadmus and her bld
-Best facebook statuses - Kian Barry
-Best photographer - Chris Olson
-Least similar voice to face ratio - Julian David
-Coolest delegate - Bob Burton and Felix Lee
-Best singing - Aaron Abramowitz
-Best World's finals entrance - Eric Limeback and Breandan Vallance
-Most likely to say swag/yolo - Andy Smith
-Best spaz attack - Andy Smith (First 20 seconds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbb1WEQZJXg)
-Best calves - Shonathon Collins
-Best cuber impersonator - Bobby d'Angelo
-Most 'I Spy' book looking cubing area in their room - Feliks Zemdegs
-Most sexy turning style - Chris Olson and Andrew Ricci
-Most insane cuber's pll - Rowe Hessler's T-perm
-Most insane cuber's oll - Breandan Vallance's sune
-Nicest experienced cuber to noobs - Michael Gottlieb
-Funniest snapchats - Tom Smith
-Most unexpected height - Mats Valk
-Most U move abuser in solves - Kevin Hays
-Best cubing store - The Cubicle
-Cuber that people are most likely to say is less than a god but more than a man - Eric Limeback


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hug incoming


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 30, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> -Best Facial Hair - Mike Kotch (bring it Deline)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



DeLine 1 Kotch 0

Game over.



Spoiler


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 30, 2013)

Dear god


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 30, 2013)

Most dedicated forum award nominat(or?): Mike


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> -Least Similar Online and IRL Personalities - James Donahue and Stefan Pochmann
> -Best Arguing - Stefan Pochmann
> -Smartest Member - Stefan Pochmann



Are you saying that in real life, I'm dumb and terrible at arguing?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2013)

Or maybe he's saying that you're even better at arguing and much smarter in real life


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Or maybe he's saying that you're even better at arguing and much smarter in real life



This one 

It's mostly because you generally seem nicer and friendlier IRL.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 31, 2013)

-Most Worsened Noob Bob Burton
-Most deserving of a ban: Ban on pizza being only food being served at comps.
-Best Hair: Chris Olson
-Least Similar Online and IRL Personalities. Rowe Hessler
-Most/Least Insane Member: Most insane, ben1996123
-Best Forum Awards Host Andrew Ricci
Craziest Member: ben1996123
Best Couple (doesn't have to be a real relationship obviously) Noah Ricci and Andrew Arthurs
Best Blindfold: Maskow
Best Cubing Video: Interviews at World Rubik's Cube Championship 2013
Best/Worst WR: Worst: Square-1 7.41 Andrea Santambrogio. Best: MBLD 41/41 Maskow
Best New WCA Event: Skewb
Most Surprising/Least Surprising WR: Most: 2x2 avg 1.96 Sameer Mahmood
-Most under-appreciated member/thread/method/WCA puzzle/etc. : WCA puzzle: Pyraminx
-Most overrated member/thread/member/WCA puzzle/etc. : WCA puzzle: 3x3
-Best teeth: Sebastian Weyer www.youtube.com/watch?v=a--x3Rh1YgI&feature=youtu.be&t=3m47s


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2013)

Craziest new method: Pikas**t.

It's actually a lot of fun to consider.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for all of the nominations! Please stand by for results


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 17, 2014)

There are results now. Sorry for the wait, but hopefully they provide a good read.


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2014)

The good thing about this is getting to see awesome threads I missed out on in the past. Gotta love those Iranians arguing in english when it would be so much easier for them to go at it in their own language  . Also that nemesis thing is cool. I'm speshul enough to have no nemesis


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 18, 2014)

Great job, Noah. I didn't realize you knew so much about my beard.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 18, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Great job, Noah. I didn't realize you knew so much about my beard.



I've done my research


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 19, 2014)

I think that, in the results, you mixed up Andrew and noah. ANDREW is the best forum host, and NOAH is the 3x3 NAR and awesome hair.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 25, 2014)

So, what will happen this year? Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 25, 2014)

strakerak said:


> So, what will happen this year? Stay tuned to find out!


I can't wait, this should be good!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I can't wait, this should be good!



I think I made it sound like I was hosting. I am not. (Not that I know of)

And yeah, this year is going to be pretty awesome!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 28, 2014)

strakerak said:


> I think I made it sound like I was hosting. I am not. (Not that I know of)
> 
> And yeah, this year is going to be pretty awesome!


Oh, haha. Either way I think it will be awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2014)

It will!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 28, 2014)

Any idea who IS hosting it? Maybe just Noah again?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2014)

Don't know. Don't think so.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess it will be hosted by whoever creates a new thread called "Forum Awards 2014".


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 28, 2014)

I only joined in march so I will get to see my first forum awards! Yay!


----------

